# two boys need a home ASAP- las vegas



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm moving and I can't take all my boys with me. I can't bear to part with my Dante, but Virgil and Jericho need new homes. Please help!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

So you're going to force Dante to live alone and become lonely and depressed? :/ If you must rehome them, it would be best to rehome them all together. If you're allowed to have one rat where you're moving then you would be allowed to have two or three.


----------

